# Deena crafting natural square table



## mayornen (May 17, 2020)

Not sure how much longer she will be crafting

I will be in her house to make sure she is still crafting but if you'd like to stop by lmk and I'll send a dodo code


----------



## amaroxco (May 17, 2020)

I would like to stop by!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 17, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## sdw4527 (May 17, 2020)

May I visit as well?


----------

